# praying mantis?



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

ok so i stopped to take pictures of a beautiful praying mantis about 3 inches long well i left and had the feeling to go back i did and it was upsidr down in a puddle of water to my bf grabbed a tote and we placed it in there i REALLY like praying mantis's and am thinking of leeping it as a pet but the internet dosent tell me what i would need to keep it and keep it really happy

dose anyone else here have mantis's or know how to make them happy i have a nice 10 gallon tank with a lid and temp gage but what kind of substrate, plants, and things would it like? i am still thinking of releasing it in the morning but with storms on the way im thinking more of setting it up as a pet


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

I would just take stuff from it's natural habitat. http://www.keepinginsects.com/praying-mantis/care/


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i have googled their care but was hoping someone would have personal experience with th


----------

